# solid deck stain?



## scobie222 (Jun 5, 2012)

Im going to solid stain my deck in a few weeks and I have been looking all over the place to find a solid deck stain brand with good reviews but have not found any thing that I am satisfied with. So I have decided to ask your opinions on what I should use. I live in michigan and my deck has be unfinished for a year so any pointers would be great. The biggest thing is a good brand for solid color stain. I have found a great list in this forum for transparant stain brands but none of those brands have Solid colors....what would you use on your deck?

Thanks so much for your time


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

Flood Solid, Duckback superdek, or Ben Moore Arborcoat Solid. More important for longevity though is ventilation.


----------



## Beth16 (May 23, 2012)

scobie, I'm in Michigan as well. Are you actually a painter? Because your question doesn't indicate that you are...or perhaps you mostly do interiors?

What condition is the deck in now, what prep are you planning to do, how close to the ground is your deck? Why do you want a solid stain on there anyway? You're setting yourself- or your client - up for yearly maintenace and the need to strip the deck completely within five years if you choose this route.

Penofin or Sikkens, if you must.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Solid stain=disaster. Go semi trans, maybe up to semi solid. Armstrong Clark is good, but Ive been liking the BM Arbor Coat.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I agree, double coat the Arborcoat semi-solid and you'll have the same look as a solid stain with an easier fix when needed.


----------



## scobie222 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks guys for the info. 1st off I am not a painter just a home owner looking for good info. I know this is a pro forum and I might be in the wrong place I just have had know luck with good info any where else. I dont want to rely on the big box stores for info or to use their junk products so I wanted to ask the pros. If you dont want to give info I understand but if you do want to help I would be greatfull.
My deck is one year old never stained. It is off the ground 3 to 4 feet and the reason that I was thinking solid stain is because my wife and i like the look. I have looked at flyers from Behr, Olympica and other big box stores and love the color choices but I know the quality isnt alway there. Also looked at TWP 1500 but the i dont know if it is the look I am looking for. 
As for prep work I was planing on power washing it and waiting 3 days for it to dry.
If SOLID stain is a bad idea then I will look else where but that is kind of a bummer...... I just dont want to half to restain or redo every 2 years if possible.

Again thanks for your time


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

A wood deck is maintenance period, no matter what you do. 2-3 years is about tops here in Michigan. Do you have railings? I always recommend that people who like the look of a solid, use the solid on your railings and transparent on the rest. A 2 tone kinda look, with pretty simple maintenance. Its fairly easy to clean and restain horizontal deck boards. The spindles are the killer. So by using a solid on them, you really only do the work once and you should be good for a lot longer. Just clean and restain the floor.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Flood Solid works great


----------



## scobie222 (Jun 5, 2012)

If you use 2 coats of Arborcoat do you also put the top coat of clear coat that they recommend or do you use just the 2 coats of stain?


----------



## scobie222 (Jun 5, 2012)

If you use 2 coats of Arborcoat do you also put the top coat of clear coat that they recommend or do you use just the 2 coats of stain?


----------



## scobie222 (Jun 5, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> A wood deck is maintenance period, no matter what you do. 2-3 years is about tops here in Michigan. Do you have railings? I always recommend that people who like the look of a solid, use the solid on your railings and transparent on the rest. A 2 tone kinda look, with pretty simple maintenance. Its fairly easy to clean and restain horizontal deck boards. The spindles are the killer. So by using a solid on them, you really only do the work once and you should be good for a lot longer. Just clean and restain the floor.


If you use 2 coats of Arborcoat do you also put the top coat of clear coat that they recommend or do you use just the 2 coats of stain?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.
__________________


----------

